# 2014 Winter KAL, sign up



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The pattern is called Waterfall Socks.

http://media.wendyknits.net/media/waterfall-socks.pdf

This is the thread to sign up for the swap.

The way it works:

You knit a pair and are responsible for shipping them to another person.
Someone completely different will knit YOU a pair.

For example: A knits for B, B knits for C, then C knits for A.
This allows us to have an uneven number of knitters, plus we get to interact with more people.

Please do not sign up if you feel it might become impossible to complete the swap.
If it turns out that a horrible event keeps you from completing your socks, 
PLEASE inform me as soon as you know this.
I will likely be able to cover making a second pair or I will find a substitute pair.
However, I can only do this if I know about it.
So keep me informed.

The usual amount of time for completion is 8 weeks. 
We could go longer if anyone insists, 
but we do need to keep forward momentum. :teehee:

If you want to be a part of this swap, please include your shoe size and any fiber allergies in this thread. 


Who is in?! Lets go!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm SO in! !

Size 8 
NO ANGORA (allergic)
All colors welcome!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm in!!! 

Size 8
No allergies.
I like almost all colors, but am a sucker for blues and greens. And browns.

:bouncy:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Woohoo!!
I'm in!
Size 8
No allergies
Any color


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'm in!! (So glad I learned to knit socks last year!)
Size 8
supposed wool allergy (eczema), but the socks I've made myself using merino have not bothered my skin one bit.
I'm game for any color


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

YEE HAW!!!!!!!! :cowboy:

I'm in, too!

*US Size 7.5* (Women's Medium)

*NO ALLERGIES (LOVE WOOL, ALPACA, ANGORA, anything!)*

*love all colors EXCEPT light PINK* :yuck:

FEEL FREE TO SURPRISE ME!

but I really think Waterfalls oughta be blue? (I'd love blues, silvers, grays, purples, or greens, ya know - any color or combination of colors that reminds you of water? :teehee

THANKS GAM for putting this all together- you are the bestest! :kiss:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I wasn't going to, but heck ya!
I'm a shoe size 8 1/2, no allergies and no colour preferences.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm in, size 8 1/2 and I will need the large size. No allergies and I love earthy tones, blues and greens.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Every time I see another name on this list, my heart leaps!


:kissy:


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

when are we planning to start this up? I JUST screwed up the tendons in my left hand and my ring and middle fingers are triggering really bad. I am having fire from my fingers, down my palm and up my inner arm about 5 inches..... I've been banned from knitting for at least a week:grit::grit: and I don't think hubby understands how hard it is to sit through a tv show w/ NOTHING IN MY HANDS TO WORK ON!!!!:hair:hair:hair


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

foolsgold said:


> when are we planning to start this up? I JUST screwed up the tendons in my left hand and my ring and middle fingers are triggering really bad. I am having fire from my fingers, down my palm and up my inner arm about 5 inches..... I've been banned from knitting for at least a week:grit::grit: and I don't think hubby understands how hard it is to sit through a tv show w/ NOTHING IN MY HANDS TO WORK ON!!!!:hair:hair:hair


Oh my! what torture! I bet you will be right as rain in a week or so!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL! forgot to say...

I'm IN!

Size 8.
no allergies.
Not real crazy about pastel colors. Everything else is fine.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm in
Size 9
No allergies, prefer cooler colors with purple being the warm one I love. But I like all colors and would love whatever someone knits.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I also want to remind people, particularly the new people to read this thread before you commit or get started. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/353632-future-swaps.html

In the past we have had people not follow through and that is sad for everyone. As GAM said if something happens, life crisis or what have you, tell GAM or me about it and we will get it covered. But please, please, do not just drop out and stop communicating with us or the person you are knitting for. Having said that there is always some risk to joining one of these and there is always a chance someone will be disappointed. Keep in mind that this is supposed to be fun :thumb:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

can't wait to get started (I guess I could go ahead and cast on :teehee


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

me too, WIHH. Got the needles, got 4 skeins of sock yarn in my stash to choose from, even studied the videos on how to do the turkish cast on. Now I just need to practice it a few times, and dive right in!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There are 10 of us, so far....

1. MullersLaneFarm, size 8

2. Svenska Flicka, size 8

3. hercsmama, size 8

4. Kris in MI, size 8

5. WIHH, size 7.5

6. canadiangirl, size 8.5

7. Lythrum, size 8.5

8. mamajohnson, size 8

9. Marchwind, size 9

10. GAM, size 9

Anyone else????!!!
Hurry up, the natives are getting restless!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't join in (too many irons in the fire as they say...) but I love watching the progress and the pictures! I'll be cheering from the sidelines :clap:


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

While my hand is feeling a LOT better today and I hope it keeps improving I think I am going to sit this swap out:awh:

I have a lace beaded shawl that I have had on the needles for a year and I have the poncho that I REALLY need to get done for my sister. I am going to keep an eye on the thread and may even end up knitting up a pair for myself. I have never done any socks before so I don't want to have someone else be my experiment.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

(can't believe I have the smallest feet in the bunch :rotfl: :hysterical


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Anyone who what's to knit along but not swap you're welcome to. This isn't just for a select group of people anyone can join and you do NOT have to be part of the swap if you don't want to be.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Last chance to sign up!

I am going to work out the swap partner order this evening....

watch for a new thread tonight.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> (can't believe I have the smallest feet in the bunch :rotfl: :hysterical


_I _can't believe my size is the most common! My feet were smaller before I had my daughters. . . for some reason being pregnant with my sons didn't change anything, but my feet grew 1/2 size w/each girl baby I carried. I was a size 7 before and after the two boys, but after two girls I'm an 8. My mother is the same height as me and only wears a 6 1/2 :shrug:


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Just printing off pattern, and noticed the needle size, those will be the smallest I've ever knit with! Making a trip to my LYS tonight since it is also a knit along night, so I'll pick up the correct sized sticks : ) Think I'll do 2 circulars actually.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Kris in MI said:


> _I _can't believe my size is the most common! My feet were smaller before I had my daughters. . . for some reason being pregnant with my sons didn't change anything, but my feet grew 1/2 size w/each girl baby I carried. I was a size 7 before and after the two boys, but after two girls I'm an 8. My mother is the same height as me and only wears a 6 1/2 :shrug:


I went into the USMC wearing a size 6 and came out wearing a 8 1/2. :yuck: Forced marches with heavy packs and running every day worked magic. :grin:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I going to knit along, but not swap .....


----------

